# 98 maxima Harmonic Balancer - generic or Dorman brand replacement



## craigcc (Oct 3, 2012)

I need a new 98 maxima Harmonic Balancer. On Ebay I see the generic for around $50 delivered or Dorman brand replacement about $106 delivered. Both are new. Is it a good idea to go for the cheaper $50 generic Harmonic Balancer?

Local shops quoted around $280-380+ tax if they supply the parts and do the labor.

If I supply the Harmonic Balancer, they will install it for $70-95 flat.

Advice?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Labor time should be an hour. As for the part, I can say that I have used a lot of Dorman auto parts and they have all been excellant in quality. I saw the $50 balancer on Ebay (Dependable Auto Parts) and I can't vouch for their quality, but they do have a very high rating on Ebay (99.7%). It would probably be okay, but the choice is yours to make.


----------



## craigcc (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok I think I will order the $49 Harmonic Balancer which is new, but not name brand.

Some say that while replacing the HB, that the "seal" should also be replaced. However, I dont know which seal to order. Could someone give me some guidance on that?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's called a front crank seal. You should be able to pick it up at any auto parts store or Nissan dealer. Nissan #13510-31U10


----------



## craigcc (Oct 3, 2012)

Found the Harmonic Balancer at TrueBlueParts.com for $27 compared to the Dorman brand for $106+. Since the price seems to be so cheap, relatively, is that a cause for concern?

Part Image Part Number Brand Name Your Price Core Price You Save In Stock Quantity Buy Select 
594-188X (SPA) 
BALANCER 
594-188X
For: 594-188 (DOR) 
AL|5|4|7|8|9|11|15 SPA Price $27.85


----------



## craigcc (Oct 3, 2012)

Had it installed for $95 labor, with me supplying the harmonic balancer and front crankshaft seal. Working fine for 1 month now.


----------

